# Uploading pics back onto memory card



## dridoo4 (Nov 20, 2006)

i need to upload pictures back onto the memory card but don't know how...any help?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Connect your "storage device" p) to your computer, then go to my computer. Drag and drop or cut/copy and paste files back to your card. Make sure the files you put on your card are readable by your camera, example: if your camera produces JPEG files, don't put TIFFs or GIFs on the card, just JPEGs.


----------



## dridoo4 (Nov 20, 2006)

the way that i uploading the pics was through my camera. i connected it using the an USB cord. When i got to My COmputer, there is no option there to choose/drag and drop...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your need a memory card reader to put the memory card in so your see it as a drive in my computer.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

If you have a Kodak camera with EasyShare installed you can't upload directly to the camera and have to follow *Hewee*'s suggestion to get a card reader.

Most other cameras show as a drive in My Computer or Windows Explorer when the camera is connected and turned on. The drive is usually labeled "Removable drive" or "Camera". You can drag stuff directly to the drive letter. It is usually best to put the images back into the same folder the camera puts them in.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

are you trying to do that so you can view them with the camera again?. if so. some cameras wont do that unless the pictures came from the camera. the pictures have to be exact as they were when they came out of the camera. unedited. plus they have to go in the rite folder when you put them back in the card. if your just looking to transfer the pics using the card. you can use some thing like this.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6781976&type=product&productCategoryId=cat04010&id=1089890487405


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I've put edited images back on a Kodak.


----------

